# PowerBook G4 Problem



## danb4026 (Jun 1, 2007)

Boot Up problem. When attampting to boot up, the startup stalls at "Waiting for Printing Services". 

If there isnt a way around this problem, how could I use the Mac 0S X intall discs to reinstall the OS, since I cant boot up.

What are the hotkeys to boot in safe mode?

Thanks


----------



## Supreme (Mar 21, 2007)

Not really a safemode perse, but if you reboot holding down the "C" key with the install discs in, you should get a menu which would allow you to reinstall the OS from scratch.


----------



## danb4026 (Jun 1, 2007)

I decided to have a professional pull the info I need off the drive and see what the problem is. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## j82c3 (Jun 6, 2007)

Did you find out what the problem was? I'm having the same issue on my iMac G4.


----------



## danb4026 (Jun 1, 2007)

It was an operating system problem. My data was able to be pulled off, meaning pictures etc and a new operation system is being installed.


----------



## j82c3 (Jun 6, 2007)

Is there any way around this problem besides going to a professional to get the data pulled? I tried disk utility and re-installing the OS gave me errors - still no luck. Thanks!


----------

